# Slovak Lines



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

Anybody know much about slovakian lines? I am looking at a female, but am not familiar with the slovak lines. Here is her web page.

Ema Orechova Cesta


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Slovak and Czech dogs are very much the same dogs. this bitch has a very nice pedigree and I know Angie is one of the more knowledgable people of Czech/Slovak dogs in the U.S....Good kennel!!


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks, I've been very happy with how much info Angie is providing in some email conversations, just not real familiar. One of my females is czeck and Angie was very familiar with her grandsire. I'm considering buying this bitch bred to one of their males.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If you want to know about this females grandsire Bak Equidius, you can email his breeder in Slovakia, Jan Sudimak.

Equidius  

One of THE nicest individuals I have ever come in contact with. (And speaks wonderful English) We emailed a LOT 6 years ago when I was getting a puppy out of a female that bred by this kennel and by Bak and wanted to know about the dogs.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ang is absolutely WONDERFUL. This is a totally honest breeder who goes way out of her way to try and help her clients. Knowledgeable is just scratching the surface with Ang-- she REALLY knows her stuff. Her males are all excellent quality. I like Ex (quite a strong dog!) and her retired old-blood Czech dog Niko.

You can't go wring with Ang. She's helpful, honest, and really cares about her dogs. ALL of her dogs are sound-nerved, intelligent, and from super lines.

Ema-- I am only familiar with her pedigree's damline. But Ang would not steer you wrong-- she is an absolutely WONDERFUL breeder and a very trustworthy professional to get a dog from!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Jean has nice dogs with Czech/Slovak/DDR lines. 

I was going to get a pup from her, however a breeding didn't fall through.

http://www.schraderhausk9.com/


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. It says alot for a breeder when other breeders speak highly of them.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Ang is great! Really knows her stuff and her dogs are wonderful. 

We are looking at Ex to breed to in the future.


----------

